# Digital calippers and microcontrollers



## Noitoen (Feb 18, 2010)

Just received this link from Hackaday, another DRO tutorial 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maB28gXoZV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maB28gXoZV4[/ame]


----------



## rudydubya (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Noitoen. More good info.

Rudy


----------



## John Rudd (Feb 19, 2010)

Kewl project...

Anyone notice how the workpiece was held in the vice? Looked like a piece of flat bar gripped by its narrow edges...

and what a noisy machine.....pass me some ear plugs...


----------

